# деваться



## anisoara

I cannot understand what куда же глаз девался means in the text below. I understand the phrase to mean something like 'what could you/one look' or something, which may be wrong already, and then in the context I feel even more confused as I cannot see a connection with the surrounding text. What do other people think??

Here's the text in question (the specific phrase is given in boldface):


Так он и ушел. Но не совсем. То есть прислуга и мы, дети, знали, что не совсем…

Вывелись в курятнике цыплята. Все желтенькие, один черный. Все вместе, один – особняком.

Стали расти, покрываться перьями, – а черный почти весь голый, так, кое‑где перо, а сам точно горбатый и к тому же кривой, – а никто его и не бил – *куда же глаз девался?*

Вот тут люди понимающие и стали догадываться.​


----------



## Maroseika

Куда же глаз девался - where is his eye, if nobody beat him? (Note that кривой here means one-eyed).

Деваться - to get to, disappear:
Куда делась моя книга? (Where has my book got?)
Куда ты задевал свои брюки?
Не знаю, куда потом делся тот парень (he disappeared).


----------



## anisoara

Maroseika said:


> (Note that кривой here means one-eyed).



Aha, that explains it! It does make sense to me now. Thank you for the explanation, Maroseika.


----------



## Sobakus

Curiously, in the past tense this _деваться_ is, here and habitually, used as a perfective, even though there's the properly perfective _делся_.


----------



## Maroseika

Sobakus said:


> Curiously, in the past tense this _деваться_ is, here and habitually, used as a perfective, even though there's the properly perfective _делся_.


Деваться is two-aspect verb.


----------



## Sobakus

Maroseika said:


> Деваться is two-aspect verb.


I'm struggling to come up with examples of it in the future tense, and so does ruscorpora.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> I'm struggling to come up with examples of it in the future tense, and so does ruscorpora.


"Никуда не денешься,
Влюбишься и женишься".
I don't think there's perfective meaning. It has to be "подеваться/задеваться" if perfective, otherwise "деваться" is imperfective.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Деваться - to get to, disappear:
> Куда делась моя книга? (Where has my book got?)
> Куда ты задевал свои брюки?
> Не знаю, куда потом делся тот парень (he disappeared).


"Деваться - to get to, disappear:
Куда де*ва*лась моя книга?
Куда ты задевал свои брюки?
Не знаю, куда потом де*ва*лся тот парень".


----------



## Sobakus

*Rosett,*_ денешься_ is a form of the perfective _деться_. In your examples from the above comment as well as in the OP, _деваться_ are all perfective.


----------



## Vovan

I'd suggest one more translation:
_Where's it gone? Куда он/она/оно/это делся/делась/делось? (о неодушевленном предмете)_​


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> *Rosett,*_ денешься_ is a form of the perfective _деться_. In your examples from the above comment as well as in the OP, _деваться_ are all perfective.


Well... what is your argument?

The OP's aspect is imperfective, because semantically it is impossible to determine the time frame for the action of disappearing.

I corrected Maroseika's inconsistent examples, given above, not unadvisedly. I just don't know how to strikethrough "за".


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> Well... what is your argument?


If you recall, you answered with _денешься _to my request for an example of _деваться_ used in the future tense. I'm replying by saying that _денешься _isn't a form of _деваться_, but of _деться_.


> The OP's aspect is imperfective, because semantically it is impossible to determine the time frame for the action of disappearing.


Russian has no semantical aspect, aspect in Russian is grammatical and it's not about time frames. The verb _девалась_ in "Куда девалась моя книга?" is perfective because it combines with punctual time references ("Куда она внезапно девалась?") and not with stretches of time ( "Куда она так долго девалась"?).


> I corrected Maroseika's inconsistent examples, given above, not unadvisedly. I just don't know how to strikethrough "за".


Maroseika's examples are correct, as are yours. They're synonymous, and that alone demonstrates that _девалась, делась, подевалась and задевалась_ are all perfective verbs.

If that still isn't enough, as a last resort you can consult the dictionaries: 1, 2.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> If you recall, you answered with _денешься _to my request for an example of _деваться_ used in the future tense. I'm replying by saying that _денешься _isn't a form of _деваться_, but of _деться_.
> 
> Russian has no semantical aspect, aspect in Russian is grammatical and it's not about time frames. The verb _девалась_ in "Куда девалась моя книга?" is perfective because it combines with punctual time references ("Куда она внезапно девалась?") and not with stretches of time ( "Куда она так долго девалась"?).
> 
> Maroseika's examples are correct, as are yours. They're synonymous, and that alone demonstrates that _девалась, делась, подевалась and задевалась_ are all perfective verbs.
> 
> If that still isn't enough, as a last resort you can consult the dictionaries: 1, 2.


First, please double-check Marosrika's post #2. All the examples, given there, namely: _делся, задевал, делась_ - are irrelevant to demonstrate the properties the verb "деваться". I believe that the post #2 should be dismissed on these grounds.
On the other side, the references you provided can only confuse the inexperienced  learners of Russian, just because the school grammar isn't applicable in the given case. Ozhegov's states that this can only be in the Past Tense, while Ushakov's denies using it in the Future Tense. In fact, the imperfective verb "деваться" can be universally used in the Future, Present and Past Tenses in Russian in accordance with the grammar. However, due the fact that there's no more grammatical category of Perfect in modern Russian, one of the Perfect's functions was naturally relegated to the modern Past Tense (which is a direct successor of the ancient Perfect) where it has survived regardless of the modern aspect. There's still a subtle difference between "книги куда-то делись" (the Perfect, as expressed by a perfective verb) and "книги куда-то девались" (the Perfect, as expressed by an imperfective verb,) due to the above explained reasons. A practical advice to the learners, following these explanations, may be to pay attention to the contextual details.
Ex. (inspired by the Ozhegov's dictionary): "Книги куда-то делись" as opposed to "... куда-то девались". The second phrase can be regarded contextually either as Past Continuous, or as Present/Past Perfect, or as Present/Past Perfect Continuous, but never as Past Simple as if in the first phrase.


----------



## Sobakus

When dictionaries give a word entry as *1.* (несов.) *2.* совер., those are two separate verbs. The first verb indeed has all the tenses, the second doesn't.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> When dictionaries give a word entry as *1.* (несов.) *2.* совер., those are two separate verbs. The first verb indeed has all the tenses, the second doesn't.


The dictionaries are not free of imperfections, they often disagree between one another (unless there's copycat), tend to simplify things and override previous statements in their later editions, leaving enough room for our discussions.
This particular verb isn't an exception. While Efremova's dictionary marks the "perfective" meaning as colloquial, Dmitriev's (2003) edition features only the imperfective aspect of "деваться":
"*Деваться*
дева́ться
_глаг._, _нсв._, _употр. сравн. часто_
Морфология: (...)
1. Если что-либо *девается*, значит, оно исчезает, теряется.
*Куда девается любовь? |*
_св._
*Куда делись все деньги? | Куда подевался мой носовой платок?*
2. Когда вы говорите, что вам *деваться некуда*, значит, у вас нет другого выхода.
*Приходится соглашаться, деваться некуда. |*
_св._
*Солдату деться некуда — он должен выполнять приказ.*
Толковый словарь русского языка Дмитриева Д. В. Дмитриев. 2003"


----------



## Q-cumber

I wonder what you're trying to prove, Rosett. Please compare:

"Я понял, *куда девалась (or делась) моя книга* - дед пустил её на самокрутки (handmade cigarettes, joints)". The verb is obviously used in the perfective aspect here.
"Я не мог понять, *куда (всё время) девалась моя книга* в этой маленькой квартире." Imperfective. Unlike the above, "делась" is not applicable here.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> I wonder what you're trying to prove, Rosett. Please compare:
> 
> "Я понял, *куда девалась моя книга* :  дед пустил её на самокрутки". The verb is obviously used in the perfective aspect here.


In fact, the verb "девалась" remains  imperfective in the all possible tenses, however, it can play a role of grammatical Perfect when used in the Past Tense. This is a feature acquired by the Russian Past Tense historically, when the grammatical Perfect was disappearing from the language (losing the auxiliary verb,) and this feature remains as such. The best indication is that some dictionaries mark this case as _(прош.)_, or _разг._, please see above.
In your example, "...книга девалась...", and the book is actually missing now. Therefore, it is the Perfect, not the perfective aspect. Naturally, imperfective stems in Russian can convey a function of the Perfect when put in the Past Tense, and there's nothing wrong with that. You may want to compare "*девал*-" with other imperfective verbs in the Past Tense:
_"_Он много *видел*, много *знал*, и от него я многому научился" (И. Тургенев).


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> When dictionaries give a word entry as *1.* (несов.) *2.* совер., those are two separate verbs. The first verb indeed has all the tenses, the second doesn't.


It is the same verb. Separate verbs would be normally denoted with Roman numbers, as if in:

I походить, сов. ... II походить, несов. ...;

*Походить* — I сов. неперех. В течение некоторого времени совершить действие, названное соответствующим беспрефиксным глаголом. II несов. неперех. Быть похожим на кого либо, что либо, иметь сходство с кем либо, чем либо. Современный толковый словарь русского языка Ефремовой
I проходить, сов. ... II проходить, несов. ...

*проходить* — ПРОХОДИТЬ, ожу, одишь; совер. Провести какое н. время ходя (см. идти в 1, 10 знач. и ходить во 2, 3, 4 и 5 знач.). Три часа проходили по улице. Всю зиму проходил в плаще. Год проходил в старостах. II. ПРОХОДИТЬ см. пройти. Толковый словарь Ожегова


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> It is the same verb. Separate verbs would be normally denoted with Roman numbers


Yes, indeed.

Whether there is a Perfect tense in Russian or not (I've yet to see any evidence of this), the discussed verb is Perfective which is very easily checked by combining it with adverbials of time (as I did) or building a compound sentence (as Q-cumber did).

Here's one for the laugh: "Пока я был в кухне, моя книга куда-то девалась, но как только я вернулся в комнату, она перестала деваться и нашлась."


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Yes, indeed.
> 
> Whether there is a Perfect tense in Russian or not (I've yet to see any evidence of this), the discussed verb is Perfective which is very easily checked by combining it with adverbials of time (as I did) or building a compound sentence (as Q-cumber did).
> 
> Here's one for the laugh: "Пока я был в кухне, моя книга куда-то девалась, но как только я вернулся в комнату, она перестала деваться и нашлась."


Из вашего примера легко вышел бы новый анекдот про Штирлица (книга) и Мюллера (вы) - и только. Или новый пример (см. ниже).
"...книга девалась..." in the "perfective" sense means that "...книга отсутствует..." at the present moment (has disappeared), that the result (disappearance) is actual at the present moment (the book is missing,) and  that we aren't aware (naturally) when it disappeared. All of the above is the ancient Russian Perfect Tense (even if the stem is imperfective by the aspect,) that used to be written as "...книга есть девалась...". Just the auxiliary verb is no longer there.
You may want to compare "деваться" with the opposite "оставаться", as if in the example:
"Когда Мюллер вернулся в комнату, (то увидел, что) Штирлиц никуда не *девался*, а *оставался *(_Perfect_) там(/там, где Мюллер его забыл)."
Голос Копеляна: "На самом деле, конечно, Штирлиц *бегал *_(Perfect)_ в кабинет Шелленберга и прочитал секретный доклад, который *оставался* (_Past Tense_) открытым на столе. Штирлиц знал наперёд , что *девался* _(Perfect)_ Шелленберг как раз к Мюллеру - на стаканчик шнапса."


----------



## Awwal12

Rosette, вы так и не понимаете сути перфекта. Перфект - это временная конструкция, вся суть которой сводится к наличию результата на момент речи. "*Книга есть ся дѣла" - это "книга делась и остается там до сих пор". I've been to London twice - "я (по)бывал в Лондоне дважды и это актуально". А совершенный вид тут ни при чем, собственно. В древнерусском все временные формы, включая аорист, имперфект и перфект, могли образовываться как от глаголов совершенного, так и несовершенного вида (нюансы для простоты опускаю). В современном же русском грамматических средств для выражения перфектных отношений нет вовсе. Когда вы говорите "книга вчера куда-то девалась" (или "делась", или "подевалась"), абсолютно ничто в этой фразе не говорит, остается ли книга потерянной (т.е. перфект ли это) или вы ее утром нашли (и это обычный претерит).


----------



## Maroseika

_*Moderatorial:*_
_*The subject of the thread has been fully explained and the thread is now closed for new answers.*_


----------

